
Huawei employee arrested, accused of “high-level espionage” for China - tasubotadas
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/01/huawei-employee-accused-of-spying-for-china-was-arrested-in-poland/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
In Poland, by Poland. This headline is written to let the reader assume this
happened in the states or at least at their behest.

